# Different Oxalic Acid Vaporizers



## Axtmann (Dec 29, 2002)

Different Oxalic Acid Vaporizers 

Recirculation-Vaporizer = from Germany, result very good but to slow and too complicated for a big bee yard. Works like the Oxamat vaporizer. 
http://www.imker-honig-bienen-bert....acid-recirculation-vaporizer.htm#.VDquVE10xMw

Varro cleaner = from Czech republic, no parts. Without bar on handle tips to the side during evaporation and spill the acid. No heat protection under the tray.
http://www.vceliobchod.cz/odparovac-kys-stavelove-varroacleaner

Heilyser = from North Amerika, parts available, with heat protection, works good. http://www.oocities.org/de/vaporizerklaus/verdampfer.htm http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32eeVDJ5JqQ

Torch heater = slow heating necessary otherwise the acid is destroyed from overheating. Good result but mask absolute necessary. http://www.amazon.de/Oxalsäure-Verd...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00I3MQT34

Varrox = from Switzerland, good result like the others, but no parts available. http://dave-cushman.net/bee/oxalicthorne.html 

Pfannen-Verdampfer = like the Heilyser but not heat protection under the acid tray. Works good but as the tray is out of the middle it can tip to the side during evaporation. http://www.ebay.de/itm/360104402770?clk_rvr_id=712208551876

Oxamat vaporizer = from Alfrasender, works good but to slow for a big bee yard. Good result in mite killing. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HZ6u8Bkoew

There are only a few vaporizers, but more available on the internet.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Deleted post.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

_Banned_?? :scratch:

Well, if you think there is misinformation in post #1, you are free to point out what you don't agree with. :s 

It looks as though _snl _did post that the Czech Varroa Cleaner does indeed have a stabilizer and the site linked in post #1 *does *show a stabilizer in the photo. What else do you feel is inaccurate?


And in addition to commercially available vaporizers, there are a number of threads on Beesource about members who have built one themselves. Often those devices center around a purchased _glow plug_ (as used in a 'diesel engine'). Here is an interesting thread:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ic-Acid-Vaporizer-Part-II&highlight=vaporizer

.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Deleted post.


----------



## Axtmann (Dec 29, 2002)

Why should I banned from here and I don't know, why you are so upset? I clearly said "without the bar on the handle". If you call this a stabiliser it is fine. I'm not clearly favours German product, the Varrox is not from Germany and I personally have two vaporizers from Heilyser. This is from your country and not from Germany.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Deleted post.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I'd be interested if the various manufacturers would list the current drawn by their respective products. I read a recent thread where a fellow using a vaporizer had to recharge his lawnmower battery every fifth or sixth treatment. I have done fifteen in a row....without noticeable change in performance....using a lawnmower battery. Makes me wonder......


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The "Varrox" model that _snl _sells shows (in the photo on his site) that it is 150 watts. At 12 volts, that is 12.5 amps.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

The Varrocleaner on OxaVap.com is also a 150 watt, 12 volt unit....


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

And I see that a Bosch glow plug like the competition uses draws around 10 -12A. Not a significant difference.


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

Axtmann said:


> There are only a few vaporizers, but more available on the internet.


 The Sublimox from Italy, 25 seconds per hive continuous, good for treating a lot of hives.


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

In my opinion the ultimate oxalic vaporizer
http://www.honeybeeworld.com/diary/2011/diary101011.htm


made by cowan manufacturing


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

That vaporizer, used by Allen Dick had variable results.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

While I do not have the results back on the efficacy of the treatment itself. I did buy the Oxavap unit. It was really fast and easy to use.


----------

